

India says Google may have rigged search results - crivabene
http://www.theverge.com/2015/8/31/9232709/india-says-google-may-be-rigging-search-results

======
anilgulecha
One way to try to think about this is: Assuming google intentionally decided
to promote it's own things, what would be it's strategy of doing this on the
search and results page?

